# Indian student in coma after being attacked in Melbourne



## Vikrant (Jan 5, 2014)

An Indian studying in Melbourne is in a coma after being attacked by a group of people over the weekend, Australian media reports.

Manriajwinder Singh, 20, was with two friends when he was assaulted by a group of eight men and one woman.  

The police has released CCTV footage of the attack.  (Watch the CCTV footage)

The Sydney Morning Herald quotes a police officer as saying that the student was punched, kicked and thrown to the ground. He was also allegedly beaten with a stick after he fell unconscious. 

The Age says that the student's brother, Yadwinder Singh, said he was studying a Bachelor of Commerce at a Melbourne university.

The paper says, "Mr Singh, who has lived in Australia for about seven years, said he received a call from his uncle in India on Saturday morning while he was at work. He said his uncle was alerted by the Indian Consulate about his nephew's attack."

Indian student in coma after being attacked in Melbourne | NDTV.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 6, 2014)

Has the knockout game travelled to Australia already?


----------



## Noomi (Jan 6, 2014)

The bastards who attacked him are apparently Sudanese, and the girl involved is said to be white. Why they chose to beat up this defenceless bloke is beyond me.


----------



## bianco (Jan 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The bastards who attacked him are apparently Sudanese, and the girl involved is said to be white. Why they chose to beat up this defenceless bloke is beyond me.



African gang, allegedly.
15, 16, & 17 yr olds.

http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/t...udent-in-australia-466675?h_related_also_see 

_*Third teen charged with assault on Indian student in Australia *

Melbourne:  A third Australian teenager was today charged with brutally attacking and robbing a 20-year-old Indian student here who suffered serious head injuries in the incident.

A 17-year-old boy was charged with intentionally causing serious injury, assault in company and *robbery * for the attack on Manrajwinder Singh on Sunday in Birrarung Marr.

He faced a children's court and was remanded in custody to reappear on Tuesday, Victoria Police said in a statement.

The offenders, perceived to be *of African appearance, * assaulted Singh by kicking him on the head and hitting him with a stick.

Earlier today, the 16 year-old St Albans boy was granted conditional bail after the court was told that the boy was assisting the police in the case.

He was granted bail on the conditions he would not associate with co-accused and abide by a nightly curfew at home with his parents, who were in court, The Age reported.

Yesterday, the 17-year-old Sydenham boy, said to be part of *a gang which targeted people of Indian appearance, *was denied bail on the grounds that he would be a danger to the public if released.


The court was told the 17-year-old is a member of a gang of youths known as 'KYR' - an acronym for 'Kill Your Rivals' - *who terrorise vulnerable people and Indians. *_


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> The bastards who attacked him *are apparently Sudanese*, and the girl involved is said to be white. Why they chose to beat up this defenceless bloke is beyond me.



Good thing for a progressive immigration policy eh?

You'll see more and more of these black thugs roaming around assaulting, raping, and killing people.  But hey, you get to say your country isn't racist!


----------



## bianco (Jan 7, 2014)

'Vulnerable people'...that would be me if alone in public...probably couldn't fight off one African teen or any other teen, let alone a gang.

I'm catching the bus more often these days.
It's high time the state govts and cops stomped all over these gangs who are bashing innocent people...I could be next.

What do I have to do to stay safe...turn my home into a fortress, never venture outside, and order everything online?

If only I could carry guns!


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 8, 2014)

bianco said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The bastards who attacked him are apparently Sudanese, and the girl involved is said to be white. Why they chose to beat up this defenceless bloke is beyond me.
> ...



I am glad that Aussie police arrested these scumbag gang members. I am glad their bail was denied. I hope there will be tough sentencing in the pipeline for these scums.


----------



## bianco (Jan 8, 2014)

In the video it is stated that it was Mr Singh's first night out in Melbourne.

Night, ...no way I'd be walking around the streets after dark in Melbourne, Sydney, or anywhere else.
One is a sitting duck for thugs.

Pack mentality


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2014)

How did I know the word "African" would be mentioned in this report?


----------



## Noomi (Jan 8, 2014)

bianco said:


> In the video it is stated that it was Mr Singh's first night out in Melbourne.
> 
> Night, ...no way I'd be walking around the streets after dark in Melbourne, Sydney, or anywhere else.
> One is a sitting duck for thugs.
> ...



New arrivals in this country don't understand that. Its fine if you are in a big group, but not if you are alone.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 8, 2014)

Noomi said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > In the video it is stated that it was Mr Singh's first night out in Melbourne.
> ...



Some of these problems can be solved by Indian government issuing travel advisories to Indians going to Australia or any other foreign country where there is a risk. But for some reason, the government does not seem to understand the importance of this.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 8, 2014)

S.J. said:


> How did I know the word "African" would be mentioned in this report?



I do not think Africans have monopoly on thuggish behavior. There are plenty of thugs to go around in all races.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > How did I know the word "African" would be mentioned in this report?
> ...


Not a monopoly but more common than with anyone else.


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 10, 2014)

Do Australians really hate Indians?


----------



## Noomi (Jan 10, 2014)

SalaamAkir said:


> Do Australians really hate Indians?



Of course not.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 10, 2014)

bianco said:


> In the video it is stated that it was Mr Singh's first night out in Melbourne.
> 
> Night, ...no way I'd be walking around the streets after dark in Melbourne, Sydney, or anywhere else.
> One is a sitting duck for thugs.
> ...


I was under the impression that Australia was a safe country.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 10, 2014)

Jughead said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > In the video it is stated that it was Mr Singh's first night out in Melbourne.
> ...


I heard they were pretty primitive.


----------



## bianco (Jan 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > In the video it is stated that it was Mr Singh's first night out in Melbourne.
> ...



No country is safe.
An older Aussie woman travelled to India, didn't even make it out of the airport precinct in India, was raped and murdered by the cab drivers.

One can reduce the chances of coming to harm in Australia though by avoiding certain places, and certain lifestyles/activities.

. Avoid travelling on public transport alone after dark.
. Avoid walking on the streets alone after dark.
. Avoid being in parks late at night/early am, drinking or not.
. Only travel after dark door to door by car or cab if possible.
. Avoid the so called 'red light district' of Kings Cross in Sydney [nite/bar clubs, strip clubs, brothels...bars, bars, and more bars].

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_*New Year's Eve coward punch victim Daniel Christie dies *

His family said Daniel's death had destroyed them and had "torn a hole in the wider community in which he was involved".

"We have been overwhelmed by support and have felt the whole country experience our grief," the Christie family said in a statement.

Daniel was admitted to St Vincent's Hospital on New Year's Eve after allegedly being attacked by 25-year-old Shaun McNeil on Victoria St, Potts Point. Mr McNeil, a labourer, was arrested at the scene and charged with assaulting Daniel and several other young men, including Daniel's brother, Peter Christie. _

#####

Potts Point, basically Kings Cross.



No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_THOMAS Kelly's mother has described the horror of watching her son suffocate after his life support was switched off. 
The 18-year-old was left with severe brain damage after he was king hit in an unprovoked attack while walking with his girlfriend in Kings Cross last year. _

____________________________________________________
**********************************************


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g16gg6GeF4A]What does a night in Kings Cross look like? - YouTube[/ame]


___________________________________________________
*********************************************


Sydney during the day...nice, and safe.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1n4KhaWvSo]Fall in love with Sydney - YouTube[/ame]




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clSL8Bx6Q8g [/ame]


----------

